# 80kg dips



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

awesome, but would slower deeper reps with 40kg be better?


----------



## the_almighty (Oct 10, 2009)

gd on ya mate


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol are those your pants? :laugh:


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> awesome, but would slower deeper reps with 40kg be better?


I go to about the same depth as him, maybe a bit lower - I find if I go too low it starts placing a lot of unnecessary stress on the elbow.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

awesome, but would slower deeper reps with 40kg be better?

i did 60 kg before this and that was alot better , with 4 plates my legs kept hitting the foot rests and was very uncomfortable


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol are those your pants? :laugh:


yep lol got some black blue and white stripped ones 2


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Haimer said:


> I go to about the same depth as him, maybe a bit lower - I find if I go too low it starts placing a lot of unnecessary stress on the elbow.


really. Suppose everyone is different, this is the one exersize all joint feel good with. Might be my hand position?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> yep lol got some black blue and white stripped ones 2


Lol my dad used to wear them in the 70's

Apart from the pants looking in tip top shape mate :thumbup1: and well done on the lift, im crap at dips even non weighted


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow fair play, and I thought I was doing well with 15kgs :S


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

The most i did dips with was 60kg,but now my left elbow is fcuked up, if your tris are so strong, i would pre-exhaust them first, other wise you might live to regret it.


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Fair play with the 80kg but there more like quarter dips need a fair bit more depth.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

sweet, i thought i did well with 45kg


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats good going mate first couple wern't bad at all, I used to love weighted dips but due to bad shoulders and elbow cannot do them anymore.

As an interesting point Marvin Eder who many consider lb for lb one of the strongest persons to have ever lived (some consider him the strongest) still holds the world record for a dip at 197lb bw he dipped 434lb added. I don't think this is the actual dip apparently these 2 guys added up to around 180kg or so of which Eder could rep for 7 or so:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

would lighter be better? lol shut up and up the weight ya pussy!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

What a pussy ive dipped 85kg millions of times..

*facepalm* wait.. thats just my body weight


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Mate do people still actually wear those trousers? lmfao


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice trousers haha


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Oi I love them baggies, I want some!!


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

I like his trousers to be honest. Also, are you focusing on tris or chest? The quarter dip aint doing it for me but I guess thats the mega weight you have on.

Well done sir.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think form is subjective...

In the eyes of many, Dorian Yates had perfect form. He was 6 time Mr O

Coleman had pretty bad form...especially for back training....although some may argue he had the best back of all time He was 8 time Mr O.

In the eyes of most, Branch Warren has abysmal form. He has placed 2nd at the O and is in an excellent position to win the Arnold this year (since Kai and Phil have opted out).

Jay Cutler, in the eyes of many, uses the shortest range of motion in existence. He is 4 times Mr O.

Jstarrcarr is prettty hench....so he should keep doing what he is doing i reckon!

But truthfully, i think its those pants that is making him hench...not the training:lol: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome mate, watched this on phone last night so quality wasnt great but looked good.

No way i could wear them baggies though lol.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet mate!


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Lay off the baggies, they're awesome!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

wow didnt think my pants would get talked about so much lol, got a couple more pairs and some hot pants lmao


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> awesome, but would slower deeper reps with 40kg be better?


yes and no - he is overloading the muscle so a set like this will serve that purpose. if he was doing 3 sets like this every week i would say it may be a little detrimnetal on joints etc but used in certain situations a few cheat reps or cheat set is beneficial IMO


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> wow didnt think my pants would get talked about so much lol, got a couple more pairs and some hot pants lmao


I used to have a pink and grey pair back in the day, makes me shudder now just to think about it lol.

ps i will find a pic of me wearing them lol.


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

guess this answers the "what music do you listen to while training" thread.

Good work on the dips tho. one day....


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

wish i could do dips always seem to get a horrible joint pain in the front of my shoulders


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I used to have a pink and grey pair back in the day, makes me shudder now just to think about it lol.
> 
> ps i will find a pic of me wearing them lol.


Just started thread about them reps for good pics

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/122878-baggies.html#post2077649


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

looks like a jailhouse gym with those pjs ur wearing lol good stuff tho mate im yet to try weighted dips. im waiting for a belt i ordered


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> would lighter be better? lol shut up and up the weight ya pussy!





hsmann87 said:


> I think form is subjective...
> 
> In the eyes of many, Dorian Yates had perfect form. He was 6 time Mr O
> 
> ...





hilly said:


> yes and no - he is overloading the muscle so a set like this will serve that purpose. if he was doing 3 sets like this every week i would say it may be a little detrimnetal on joints etc but used in certain situations a few cheat reps or cheat set is beneficial IMO


Good lifting mate 

Nice posts ^^^^^ above

You generally find those "form nazis" are such because they are weaker than a sickly child and and as a rule cant lift fck all themselves, so claim "perfect controlled reps" as a cop out to

1) not train heavy as too pussy

2) are too weak anyway


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Good lifting mate
> 
> Nice posts ^^^^^ above
> 
> ...


within reason though mate surely. (and jstar was within that reason i think so all good). I think if someone had have attempted this and bearly moved then thats surely not something 1) and 2) apply.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

there's a middle ground with form

i hate the form nazis that slate someone's form if they post a vid, especially if it's a decent weight they're pushing, and they're form isnt far off anyway.

but then again, we've all seen posing morons in the gym who literally squat 6 inches, or curl by swinging ridiculously etc and i hate them too.

where's the line to be drawn?

i think we should look at their physique, if they're in good shape, don't slate their form, simples.

the classic is the "he isn't even bringing the bar down to touch his chest" < this was a quote some pleb put on youtube, on a ronnie coleman training clip.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i think the op's done a good job

i havent done dips in about a year because my gym put these in arghhhhh










you get vertigo standing on the top step


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> i think the op's done a good job
> 
> i havent done dips in about a year because my gym put these in arghhhhh
> 
> ...


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> i think the op's done a good job
> 
> i havent done dips in about a year because my gym put these in arghhhhh
> 
> ...


you can still fold the gay platfom up and do them anyway, no?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Good lifting mate
> 
> Nice posts ^^^^^ above
> 
> ...


Fair points, but i reckon he could add on at least another 15kg if he was wearing the Captain America style stars and stripes baggies. :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

speaking of shortcircuit you know you need to add me on psn

shortcircuit28



hamsternuts said:


> you can still fold the gay platfom up and do them anyway, no?


yep i can move the platform down but i cant lean forward enough to do chest and for triceps the last thing i want to think about on my last rep is placing my feet perfectly because if not i'll fail to my death.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> speaking of shortcircuit you know you need to add me on psn
> 
> shortcircuit28
> 
> yep i can move the platform down but i cant lean forward enough to do chest and for triceps the last thing i want to think about on my last rep is placing my feet perfectly because if not i'll fail to my death.


yeah you need to add me:

PowerhouseMcGru


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> speaking of shortcircuit you know you need to add me on psn
> 
> shortcircuit28
> 
> yep i can move the platform down but i cant lean forward enough to do chest and for triceps the last thing i want to think about on my last rep is placing my feet perfectly because if not i'll fail to my death.


fair enough, i've used some where you can't lean forward, serious design flaw


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> fair enough, i've used some where you can't lean forward, serious design flaw


i dont know why alot of gyms have moved over to the technogym stuff as its ****

to top it off my arms arent long enough to unrack the bar on the new technogym flat bench!!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> i dont know why alot of gyms have moved over to the technogym stuff as its ****
> 
> to top it off *my arms arent long enough *to unrack the bar on the new technogym flat bench!!!


are you tony cox?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> within reason though mate surely. (and jstar was within that reason i think so all good). I think if someone had have attempted this and bearly moved then thats surely not something 1) and 2) apply.


Why????

I do feel people should rather than regurgetate sh1t they have read as FACT, think logically the reasoning for why and how things work..

*What can a muscle do*???

Grow or shrink, simple

*How would one enable a muscle to grow???*

By progressive overload forcing it to adapt to adapt and overcompensate to enable task to become easier next time...

SOOOOOOOOO

If you did 10 perfectly good strict controlled reps, what happens???

NOTHING, Body is accustomed to such exertion, has no need to adapt and grow

BUT

What if you did 1 partial rep, using all your might, having to recruit every muscle fibre just to hold weight, straining thro static hold as well as limited ROM achievable, to an extent where failure occurs??

Think logically at what has just happened and you now answer your own question...

EDIT

Look up ISOMETRIC training, for zero ROM


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> are you tony cox?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


>


ha!

racist or size-ist?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Why????
> 
> I do feel people should rather than regurgetate sh1t they have read as FACT, think logically the reasoning for why and how things work..
> 
> ...


'tis true what you say, but like i said, there's a fine line.

do you think the chavvy mugs who swing dumbells around (without having any decent size or shape) are better off cos they use heavier dumbells?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Why????
> 
> I do feel people should rather than regurgetate sh1t they have read as FACT, think logically the reasoning for why and how things work..
> 
> ...


Nevr really thought about it like that, good point.

I've been loading some stupid weights on the bar recently and got just a couple of reps out, then when you go back to your old weight it's miraculously lighter as strength has gone up and you've just explained exactly why.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> 'tis true what you say, but like i said, there's a fine line.
> 
> do you think the *chavvy mugs *who swing dumbells around (without having any decent size or shape) are better off cos they use heavier dumbells?


LMFAO

whats a "chavvy mug"

Would it be same for a well to do city type also throwng heavier dumbells around??

Or do you think background and education has a bearing on bodys ability to progress and adapt


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Fair points, but i reckon he could add on at least another 15kg if he was wearing the Captain America style stars and stripes baggies. :lol:


I think i will get some and try seen them for £15 on e bay brand new bargain lol


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> ha!
> 
> racist or size-ist?


Both lol

I had to google the guy you mentioned


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> whats a "chavvy mug"
> 
> ...


I work in the City, i prob look like a chavvy mug in the gym though with my ****ty old gear on.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> LMFAO
> 
> whats a "chavvy mug"
> 
> ...


alright mr pedantic!

just seems that a lot of them are.

you see my point though, an 'individual' who use bad form and have no size?

is he doing better by using Ronnie's dumbells?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Smitch said:


> Nevr really thought about it like that, good point.
> 
> I've been loading some stupid weights on the bar recently and got just a couple of reps out, then when you go back to your old weight it's miraculously lighter as strength has gone up and you've just explained exactly why.


What also happens is when you lift "heavier" than usual or able

Your body preps its CNS system, sets up your neural responses to to beome more effecient as such thats why weight feel lighter after


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> Both lol
> 
> I had to google the guy you mentioned


me too, i had to google 'midget from me, myself and irene'


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> I think i will get some and try seen them for £15 on e bay brand new bargain lol


Mate, it's what the REAL superheros wear! :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jw007 said:


> What also happens is when you lift "heavier" than usual or able
> 
> Your body preps its CNS system, sets up your neural responses to to beome more effecient as such thats why weight feel lighter after


Clever sh1t.

BIG lifts low reps for the win it is then!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Solid effort mate, respect!

Dipping BW is hard enough at my weight much less strapping 80kg round my waist! :lol:

Keep it up! :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Why????
> 
> I do feel people should rather than regurgetate sh1t they have read as FACT, think logically the reasoning for why and how things work..
> 
> ...


I can't argue with you can i tbh lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats a belting set of kecks right there m8 hahaha. Nice 1 on the lifts tho m8


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Why????
> 
> I do feel people should rather than regurgetate sh1t they have read as FACT, think logically the reasoning for why and how things work..
> 
> ...


Great post as usual. Up the weight!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

jstarcarr said:


> awesome, but would slower deeper reps with 40kg be better?
> 
> i did 60 kg before this and that was alot better , with 4 plates my legs kept hitting the foot rests and was very uncomfortable


Slower deeper reps without the weight would be much better, slow nice and strict is much better. Remember it's not about the weight.


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Saw this on facebook mate well done!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nidge said:


> Slower deeper reps without the weight would be much better, slow nice and strict is much better. Remember it's not about the *weight*.


*Weight* Training is totally not about *weight*

Football is not about how many goals you score, but how good you look dribbling the ball


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Or how far you can dive if someone NEARLY touches you......... but thats a whole different discussion


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i don't see why you lot can't agree that there's an element of both needed.

it's been proven by guys like Levrone (always strict form, never even used a spot, he said if you need a spot, it's too heavy.)

and Cutler/Coleman, (bad form/massive weights, but obviously amazing results.)

there's no black or white in this argument, it's all grey......


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

Expected better, all show and no go..lmao..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> i don't see why you lot can't agree that there's an element of both needed.
> 
> it's been proven by guys like Levrone (always strict form, never even used a spot, he said if you need a spot, it's too heavy.)
> 
> ...


Pretty much sums it up i reckon mate.......


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Form and weight are equally important imo, if you can master both, within reason, you WILL see good results (on the training side of things)..


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> alright mr pedantic!
> 
> just seems that a lot of them are.
> 
> ...


In answer to your question

Would totally depend on the person, and which muscle fibres he was aiming to stimulate

Lets say chavvy scum number 1 and chav scum number 2 are both doing dumbell bicep curls

*Chav scum 1* is using 5 kg, Using super strict form, isolating his biceps as far as poss..

Lactic acid would build up after time, a great pump, but no real stress on his muscle fibres over and above normal use

*Chav scum 2* is using 25kg dumbell, form is loose as fck, swinging loads, utilising half a dozen other muscles at same time...

So his whole body is getting a workout also 

But are his biceps getting worked?? well obv that woul ddepend on a lot of factors, but i would suggest, straining like fck to get 25kg up when your a scawny chavvy weakling, will sure train lots of musle groups, but I would suggest, quite possibly also strain bicep fibres more than the walk in park 5kg dumbells

Is this ideal way to train, never said that

Does it work?? of course


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> i don't see why you lot can't agree that there's an element of both needed.
> 
> it's been proven by guys like Levrone (*always strict form, never even used a spot, he said if you need a spot, it's too heavy*.)
> 
> ...


The guy who detached his pec with a 600lb bench press said that:whistling: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> The guy who detached his pec with a 600lb bench press said that:whistling: :lol:


well he's one example of many, bad choice!

but many do say that, Dorian for example was into good form too

but i get your point, you can go too far either way


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

the answer as to whether he's training correctly is in his physique (sp)

looks great = training correctly

looks sh!t = pleb training

i think the guys got a great physique, loads better than most questioning him


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

id drop to 60-65 and leave the 80kg partial reps til i was stronger


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> well he's one example of many, bad choice!
> 
> but many do say that, *Dorian for example was into good form too*
> 
> but i get your point, you can go too far either way


The same Dorian that had to retire due torn bicep, tricep quad and IIRC pec???

That Dorian??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> The same Dorian that had to retire due torn bicep, tricep quad and IIRC pec???
> 
> That Dorian??


Lee Priest, perfect form


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

buzzzbar said:


> id drop to 60-65 and leave the 80kg partial reps til i was stronger


So how is he going to know when hes stronger????

Did he not say he "did 60kg before that with better form"?????

So then he attempted 80kg, and got some pretty good reps, more than "partial"

so was you talking about yourself?? or advising him to do something that he had already done??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lee Priest, perfect form


Is that your attempt at a joke??

Unsure with you as you put that green smile face after every post, that and LOL, lol

Lee priest torn bicep


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Did someone say if you need a spot it's too heavy?

I can bench 100kg for six reps after a 80kg and 90kg warmup, i can then get another set of 4x100kg unassisted but squeeze out another 2 with a little spot from a mate. So using that thinking i should just rack the bar after my fourth rep because it's too heavy for me?

I can't see me making much progress with that.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Is that your attempt at a joke??
> 
> Unsure with you as you put that green smile face after every post, that and LOL, lol
> 
> Lee priest torn bicep


Just to show its all light hearted. You seem a bit touchy jw. **** have i done to you?

Was more of a question anyway. As people were naming different bodybuilders and you were giving the answer.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

as long as your form is not going to cause you injury then i think it's fine.

Then as long as you can do X reps with your form. But next week you do X+1 reps, then you are improving and are going to grow due to increased stress on your muscles

form is not to bad with in reason.


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

No, i was just saying the OP didnt perform full strict reps with 80kg.

If it was me, i'd drop the weight and try to perfect strict form before upping the weight.

And they didn't look like pretty good reps to me.

My opinion only.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice dips!

As for the form debate - If it hurts or you can tell it's putting your joints under too much stress then form needs looking at and that's whether that's a big range of motion or small range of motion.

I added nearly all of my leg strength and mass by squatting heavy (for me) weights and not very deep. If I were to post up videos of those squats then the parallel and @rse to grass club would be out in force telling me how poor it was but it got results and that's what matters.


----------



## wynnston (Apr 24, 2010)

:thumbup1: very impressive!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It's always the same, people that aren't massive telling people that are massive that they've got poor form and they need to be stricter to get better results. :confused1:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Kudos on the lift. Heavy dips are awesome for tri gains [iMO].



> I go to about the same depth as him, maybe a bit lower - I find if I go too low it starts placing a lot of unnecessary stress on the elbow.


IME extending ROM below 90degrees feels [iME] as if there is an increased load through the lateral head [ Diagram ]. and some isolation work on that head, coupled with some dips where the reps start at the bottom helped enormously with removing the elbow pain. Going below 90degrees also seems to give the muscles around the scapular region a bit of a hammering too.



jstarcarr said:


> awesome, but would slower deeper reps with 40kg be better?
> 
> i did 60 kg before this and that was alot better , with 4 plates my legs kept hitting the foot rests and was very uncomfortable


Have you thought about getting a weights vest. There comes a point when the load between your legs gets very awkward to manage and increases risk of injury, and shifting some of the load to other parts of the body can help.

All the best,

J


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> The same Dorian that had to retire due torn bicep, tricep quad and IIRC pec???
> 
> That Dorian??


i can't be bothered to research and find a bodybuilder who's never had an injury but always used perfect form, so i'll bow down to your superior knowledge on that subject, but aren't we discussing muscle growth, not injury? Bodybuilders will always injure themselves regardless of their technique.

i maintain it isn't black and white, you need to look at the person's physique to know if their training works, not their form.

yes, you need to keep using heavier weights for hypertrophy, but you also need to make sure the muscle or muscle group in question is the one doing the exercise.

it's a balance, end of

so ner.

on a side note, it's down to the individual exercise and opinions differ on what correct form is. For instance, i don't think it's good to go too far down with dips, for the elbow's sake, when benching, should you touch your chest? i think so, but everyone will have a different opinion on it.

too many variables.


----------



## Yale (Nov 20, 2010)

superb dips with that weight.cracking build aswell but change those bloody trousers:tongue:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Just to show its all light hearted. You seem a bit touchy jw. **** have i done to you?
> 
> Was more of a question anyway. As people were naming different bodybuilders and you were giving the answer.


Not touchy

genuinely unsure if it was irony (due fact you knew lee had torn bicep) or you didn't actually know???

Given the copius use of the green smilie and "lol" in other threads where u have been trying be funny, be spiteful, get embarassed I genuinely could not read the context you posted in!!!

Simple as that 

No need reply and turn this thread into another PMG one


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Perhaps you want sit on fence and cover your ar5e a bit more lol 

In any event, I do dips similar, but with elbows in as I use dips for tricep power as much as poss and try take pec out.

Deeper go more pec, I don't need



hamsternuts said:


> i can't be bothered to research and find a bodybuilder who's never had an injury but always used perfect form, so i'll bow down to your superior knowledge on that subject, but aren't we discussing muscle growth, not injury? Bodybuilders will always injure themselves regardless of their technique.
> 
> i maintain it isn't black and white, you need to look at the person's physique to know if their training works, not their form.
> 
> ...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Smitch said:


> It's always the same, people that aren't massive telling people that are massive that they've got poor form and they need to be stricter to get better results. :confused1:


i hate that,only today a guy was face palming me in the gym,because i had the 40's

out doing partial kick backs,wtf!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Perhaps you want sit on fence and cover your ar5e a bit more lol
> 
> In any event, I do dips similar, but with elbows in as I use dips for tricep power as much as poss and try take pec out.
> 
> Deeper go more pec, I don't need


i'm not even disagreeing with you fully, but you're managing to argue

i know there's a middle ground here, but that's not good enough for you cos you feel the need the be COMPLETLY right.

there's no fence to sit on, because neither extreme is the 'correct' way to lift, as it were

don't care how much you waffle on from this point, cos i know i'm right about that

peace, big boy x


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> i'm not even disagreeing with you fully, but you're managing to argue
> 
> i know there's a middle ground here, but that's not good enough for you cos you feel the need the be COMPLETLY right.
> 
> ...


OK...

So if you were a strong man, competing in a strong man even, where it entailed moveing lets say, Big fck off weight "x" from point A to point B

With "Correct form" you would not be able to shift said weight....

BUT with the "extreme" of poor form you could actually manage to move said weight??

What form would you use???

super strict???

Half way???

Extereme poor???

Which way is the "correct" form


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> OK...
> 
> So if you were a strong man, competing in a strong man even, where it entailed moveing lets say, Big fck off weight "x" from point A to point B
> 
> ...


there is no correct or incorrect form in strongman, as long as it's within the rules!

you're just pulling my plonker now

up yours.

hang on, nearly forgot the


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

jw007 said:


> OK...
> 
> So if you were a strong man, competing in a strong man even, where it entailed moveing lets say, Big fck off weight "x" from point A to point B
> 
> ...


"Correct form" is what is most beneficial to you with the least risk of injury

i.e. I squat close-stance deep squats below parallel. it would be MORE BENEFICIAL for me to do wide-stace parallel squats because my aim is powerlifiting but a torn hip flexor means I can't. So my form here has to be strict

When I deadlift I deadlift with a rounded upper back. It causes me no pain, allows me to lift more weight, and a straight back does not let me do that. Konstantinov does the same and he shifts 420kg. If Youtube nazis saw my form they'd have a field day but it works for me. However a mate has to keep his back flat the whole time because if it rounds he will hurt himself

Some people will do better (strength size athleticism) from 'looser form'. Some will do better with stricter. Both have their place. It's finding WHAT WORKS FOR YOU and applying it rather than following some guru on the internet.

Do I (self-proclaimed NATTY SCUM) have a point? x


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

well done 80 is quite a lot


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Considering people tell andy bolton on youtube he has **** form when hes pulling 450kg i just wanna say one thing

SHUT THE **** UP ABOUT FORM YOU ****ING FAIRYS THIS IS NOT BALLET DANCING


----------

